# Who is your dedicated server provider or data center?



## TruvisT (May 17, 2013)

Who I am with and my reviews.

6x WSI (slow sales/billing but pretty instant on support)

1x Hivelocity (great support and network)

2x WireSix

1x ServerStadium (ugh)

Out of all the data centers I've been with, Constant had great support, but I got tired of the bad hardware I always kept getting.


----------



## dominicl (May 17, 2013)

XLHost - reasonably quick support. Sales and billing not too bad.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 17, 2013)

All our hardware is privately owned, our cages in our Las Vegas Home can be found in Fiberhub.  Our Mexico Location is all privately owned, in our own shared Datacenter with Datamax.


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

Hey Anthony . Long time no talk.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 17, 2013)

Hey Man hows it going? sadly could NEVER get signed up over at LEB so could could only lerk.


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

SilverKnightTech said:


> Hey Man hows it going? *Gladly* could NEVER get signed up over at LEB so could could only lerk.


ftfy 

No more ruby ring huh?


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 17, 2013)

Long story, had to change company names due to a partner issue.  However same guys, same place, same prices, so all is good.


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

SilverKnightTech said:


> Long story, had to change company names due to a partner issue.  However same guys, same place, same prices, so all is good.


I know, you told me last year.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 17, 2013)

Ah my bad.


----------



## Francisco (May 17, 2013)

We have a full cage in Las Vegas with Fiberhub as well. We share a wall with SilverKnightTech  I really like their facility and their techs are really fast on their feet during business hours. Betty is a professional in calming down rabid canadians. When we had those two blips in February, she did her best to keep us informed and calmed down. Rob does a great job on the network & sales given how overbooked he almost always is.

When I went in March I met one of SilverKnight's techs, Rob, and his wife. Both really nice people and seemed to be accepting of my fairly sketchy sense of humour.

We have a rack in Buffalo with Colocrossing though it seems there's a resistance forming that's trying to get us to pull out of there when our contract is up.

Francisco


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

-WholesaleInternet/DataShack: awesome, decent price, liked the network, but nothing suitable for VPS nodes

-Hivelocity: shit network, shit service, shit people

-ColoCrossing/ChicagoVPS: decent network, great pricing, horrible customer service, total scam

-CaliHop: occasional network blips however after his new setup goes live it won't happen anymore. The best by far...

Think that's it for now  I left some out but whatever.


----------



## weservit (May 17, 2013)

We have our own racks and equipment at Dataplace, a TIERIII datacenter in the Netherlands. Our own multihomed network and using Dell and SuperMicro hardware. Dataplace is running for about 2 years and a few months now, 100% power uptime and we haven't experienced any failures with cooling or other problems yet.


----------



## Damian (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> horrible customer service, total scam


 

I would imagine that this is your doing.



shovenose said:


> after his new setup goes live it won't happen anymore.


 

Except that his new setup is SoonTM, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

Damian said:


> I would imagine that this is your doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that his new setup is SoonTM, so don't hold your breath.


Lol my best friend is in the same room as me and on the phone with him...


----------



## wilbo (May 17, 2013)

I have 2 boxes at Wholesaleinternet and 1 at Quickpacket.  Both have been great,  but I have only been at both for less than a month.  I had a box at Corenetworks.com for years and never had to open a ticket except to get a few IP numbers.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

We use ColoCrossing and we're very happy with them. No I am not joking.


----------



## raindog308 (May 18, 2013)

Quickpacket for a few months - zero issues, good support.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 18, 2013)

2 x WholesaleInternet/DataShack - Very good, no gripes. Using them for hosting a couple websites.

I ordered my first Kimsufi from OVH yesterday, it still hasn't been delivered.


----------



## Nick_A (May 18, 2013)

Cyber Wurx in Atlanta; FiberCloud in Seattle. We run our own hardware on our own network (AS3842).


----------



## texteditor (May 19, 2013)

I've got two of OVH's Kimsufi offerings in the RBX datacenter - a KS2G and a KS8G.

As much as people complain about OVH, I don't have any complaints so far - of course, I've maybe contacted support twice in the past 5 months, have yet to have a hardware failure and have yet to get hit by their abuse policies.


----------



## 365Networks (May 19, 2013)

WSI here and they have been absolutely fantastic for us, their sales/billing is Monday to Friday business hours so that would explain the slow billing issue, personally I have never had a issue with the response time and they have assisted me throughout the whole progress. Nothing but good things with them. Wish they had automated DNS and IPv6 rDNS though!


----------



## Coastercraze (May 19, 2013)

[email protected] (ATL)

WireSix (ATL & LA)

Ubiquity Servers (DAL & LA)

IP-Projects (DE)

My favorite is of course [email protected] / WireSix. The staff there are awesome!


----------



## texteditor (May 19, 2013)

365Networks said:


> WSI here and they have been absolutely fantastic for us, their sales/billing is Monday to Friday business hours so that would explain the slow billing issue, personally I have never had a issue with the response time and they have assisted me throughout the whole progress. Nothing but good things with them. Wish they had automated DNS and IPv6 rDNS though!


Terribly tempted to colo with WSI/Datashack/Joe's since I could throw a bunch of hardrives in a tower and drive there in a few hours and install it myself. Very cheap intro to colo for people like me


----------



## KS_Phillip (May 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> We have a full cage in Las Vegas with Fiberhub as well. We share a wall with SilverKnightTech I really like their facility and their techs are really fast on their feet during business hours. Betty is a professional in calming down rabid canadians. When we had those two blips in February, she did her best to keep us informed and calmed down. Rob does a great job on the network & sales given how overbooked he almost always is.


 

You're just surrounded by us "Knight" themed businesses, aren't you 

We have a cage in Fiberhub, where we share a wall with @Francisco.


----------



## Francisco (May 19, 2013)

KS_Phillip said:


> You're just surrounded by us "Knight" themed businesses, aren't you
> 
> We have a cage in Fiberhub, where we share a wall with @Francisco.


God dammit <_<

I'm mixing up company names again. I know for a fact I share a large wall with *knight*swarm, i'm not sure if we share one with* *silver*knight*tech.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Terribly tempted to colo with WSI/Datashack/Joe's since I could throw a bunch of hardrives in a tower and drive there in a few hours and install it myself. Very cheap intro to colo for people like me


WSI is good if you are in the main original "downtown" Oak Tower location.  The newer remote site has some delays potentially with staffing.

Their pricing is very good and indeed a great intro into the business.

Good company and people.


----------



## Oliver (May 19, 2013)

I have a few of my own servers at Colocity in Adelaide, South Australia. I've had a very good run there with no network or power outages in just under three years. The only disadvantage high data costs (that problem being related to Australia more than anything else). Being in Australia the servers must be installed upside down in the rack which makes installation a bit more difficult. It doesn't seem to affect reliability though.

I've also got dedicated systems with:

OVH (Roubaix) - Fine for the price

Hetzner - Fine for the price

GorillaServers - Great except for the lack of IPv6

Server4You - Great except for the lack of IPv6. German location only, the US one was flaky when I used it a year or two back.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

Upside down racking?  Get out.  That's a funny.

Why are Aussie DC's so darn pricey  @Oliver?


----------



## MartinD (May 19, 2013)

Transit costs mainly.


----------



## Oliver (May 19, 2013)

Yes, transit primarily, but power is also expensive. Australia is just expensive regardless (for everything).

Connectivity at the wholesale level between Adelaide and the next major city (Melbourne which is 800km away) costs more per mbit than between Sydney and San Jose apparently.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

Not many inner-Aussie transit providers?  

Never understood the high prices in Australia.

Why is power so pricey there?  Another huh for me....


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Why are Aussie DC's so darn pricey  @Oliver?


 

US and Europe have great (and cheap) networks.  Asia and Australia have very high costs to even run a single network.  Also, doesn't help that many servers have better local/country connection, but anywhere outside that country it has a much slower server connection/speed.


----------



## Oliver (May 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Not many inner-Aussie transit providers?
> 
> Never understood the high prices in Australia.
> 
> Why is power so pricey there?  Another huh for me....


There is transit but when you have a continent the size of the US minus Alaska but with 23 million people and the cities spread out the way they are it makes infrastructure costs (for everything, not just telecommunications) relatively expensive. Power prices are just going up because of taxes and because Australians are finally having to pay the real cost of utilities (including the environmental costs with added taxes to promote more friendly power generation since we primarily rely on coal).

Also Australia is a very small market relative to the US or Europe so we don't have companies working on the same scale as many in other bigger countries.



HalfEatenPie said:


> US and Europe have great (and cheap) networks.  Asia and Australia have very high costs to even run a single network.  Also, doesn't help that many servers have better local/country connection, but anywhere outside that country it has a much slower server connection/speed.


I don't think even comparing Australia to most of Asia is fair simply because of the density issue. At the end of the day the more densely populated the land area is the cheaper you can provide high volume and high quality infrastructure in rich countries.


----------



## Kris (May 19, 2013)

Constant.com - Stable, good network, support is fast.
WholesaleInternet - Who didn't get a box there with the grab bag specials?
FitVPS (Telecoms Ltd.) - Because Bulgaria. And a great deal for a dedicated / extremely off-site box. Support is very friendly.
OVH - Kimsufi BHS Bons Special, 130 euros for the year, 1TB HDD. Enough said.


----------



## dominicl (May 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> -WholesaleInternet/DataShack: awesome, decent price, liked the network, but nothing suitable for VPS nodes
> 
> -Hivelocity: shit network, shit service, shit people
> 
> ...


I would imagine that your comments about HiVelocity, and probably ColoCrossing/CVPS aren't true. I used HiVelocity for a while quite a while back. They were fantastic. Their reviews also say the same - that their support and network is absolutely fantastic. Care to say how they have a "shit network", "shit service", and "shit people"?


----------



## Hassan (May 19, 2013)

QuickPacket, Calihop, Datashack/WSI, and VolumeDrive


----------



## Jono20201 (May 19, 2013)

ConnetU - Best ever UK provider, amazing support around the clock and I seem to be able to contact Charles no matter what time of day it is.

ColoCrossing - Also a very good provider when your established with them, hoping to meet Jon B (IRL) later this year.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 19, 2013)

@Francisco, no we don't share a wall, but I can see your servers from my office, and my racks are down the row from your cage.    B)   and yes that was me that was talking to you when the power hiccups happend.   What a day that was.    <_<


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2013)

Colostore, I signed a yearly agreement w/ them for a 1/4th rack, just haven't moved in yet


----------



## Mun (May 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> -WholesaleInternet/DataShack: awesome, decent price, liked the network, but nothing suitable for VPS nodes
> 
> -Hivelocity: shit network, shit service, shit people
> 
> ...



I used shovehost, for some reason they kept ddosing sites, using LET as a personal helpdesk, and don't listen. Total Scam!


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2013)

Mun said:


> I used shovehost, for some reason they kept ddosing sites, using LET as a personal helpdesk, and don't listen. Total Scam!


Are you actually a current or previous customer? Go ahead and post a screenshot of your account or something before you talk trash about my company.


----------



## Kyle (May 19, 2013)

The only place I have had a dedi was with HostDime, but that was about a year ago and I was pretty happy with them while I was there .


----------



## Mun (May 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Are you actually a current or previous customer? Go ahead and post a screenshot of your account or something before you talk trash about my company.


That's quite funny actually. everything I referenced there you did and/or was made public. So I really wouldn't have to provide my current customer info to know that you have done it. I mean your a VPS host and you DDOS other competitors to what, test there servers? You understood how frustrating it was when your site was DDOS'd so why do it to others? Ohh wait, sorry I'm talking to shovenose, hes just a little kid who breaks TOS and US Law.


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2013)

Mun said:


> That's quite funny actually. everything I referenced there you did and/or was made public. So I really wouldn't have to provide my current customer info to know that you have done it. I mean your a VPS host and you DDOS other competitors to what, test there servers? You understood how frustrating it was when your site was DDOS'd so why do it to others? Ohh wait, sorry I'm talking to shovenose, hes just a little kid who breaks TOS and US Law.


Can you prove I'm a little kid? No. Because I'm of legal age to run my company. Are you angry I'm not doing LLC? Because I don't think you realize that California has an $800/year franchise tax in addition to all of the other expenses. If you want to pay that, be my guest. But I think you'll say no. So shut up and mind your own business (no pun intended).


----------



## George_Fusioned (May 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Can you prove I'm a little kid? No. Because I'm of legal age to run my company. Are you angry I'm not doing LLC? Because I don't think you realize that California has an $800/year franchise tax in addition to all of the other expenses. If you want to pay that, be my guest. But I think you'll say no. So shut up and mind your own business (no pun intended).


I think Mun is referring to this:



http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/9183/look-what-our-good-ol-shovenose-has-been-up-to/


----------



## Mun (May 19, 2013)

Yes indeed I am @George_Fusioned.

@Shovenose, I'm not referring to your age, but your maturity level when I use "kid." I really don't care if you're a LLC or not, but no I will not shut up and nor is it none of my business.


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

And the drama continues.


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2013)

Mun said:


> Yes indeed I am @George_Fusioned.
> 
> @Shovenose, I'm not referring to your age, but your maturity level when I use "kid." I really don't care if you're a LLC or not, but no I will not shut up and nor is it none of my business.


I understand. I guess I took it the wrong way, so I apologize for that.

Anyway, hopefully I can prove that I am not like that anymore, moving forward.


----------



## texteditor (May 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I understand. I guess I took it the wrong way, so I apologize for that.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully I can prove that I am not like that anymore, moving forward.


To be honest, if you are seriously considering trying to be taken seriously in the web hosting industry, you might be at the point where a legal name change is in order

http://www.courts.ca.gov/1051.htm

edit: bonus, consider making your last name Dotnet a la Kim Dotcom


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2013)

texteditor said:


> To be honest, if you are seriously considering trying to be taken seriously in the web hosting industry, you might be at the point where a legal name change is in order
> 
> http://www.courts.ca.gov/1051.htm


Thank you for the resource.

However not only is that obscenely expensive but I also do not want to be known as the cheater that took the easy way out. Its going to take effort to get past my poor reputation and immature history however as I dig myself out of this hole it will get resolved.


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

Don't you love to be in the center of drama?


----------



## Mun (May 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Don't you love to be in the center of drama?


 

Hey I heard through the grapevines you have some great KVMs coming up.


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Don't you love to be in the center of drama?


Not really, actually


----------



## Oliver (May 19, 2013)

dramavps.com is available.  :lol:


----------



## nunim (May 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I understand. I guess I took it the wrong way, so I apologize for that.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully I can prove that I am not like that anymore, moving forward.


Oh man, from the guy that just told me he wasn't a kiddie host...   How did I miss this on LET??  

2 months isn't a long time to change your act..


----------



## George_Fusioned (May 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I understand. I guess I took it the wrong way, so I apologize for that.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully I can prove that I am not like that anymore, moving forward.


A good start would be to actually do what you said you'll do:



> According to Michael, their parent company,'Shovenet', "is going to be LLC


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 19, 2013)

KS_Phillip said:


> You're just surrounded by us "Knight" themed businesses, aren't you
> 
> We have a cage in Fiberhub, where we share a wall with @Francisco.


I can almost promise that we didn't to anything too horrible to that wall <_<



SilverKnightTech said:


> and yes that was me that was talking to you when the power hiccups happend.   What a day that was.



Aah, I think I missed meeting you.  Must've been when I was passed out on the floor  :mellow:


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2013)

George_Fusioned said:


> A good start would be to actually do what you said you'll do:
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/unmanagedservers-5month-256mb-openvz-vps-in-kansas-city/
> ...


Yes, I decided SHOVENET was an ugly name. Until I get a proper holdings company I just made ShoveHost sole prop in the interim


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Kinky.  Erm... I mean.   Hard Worker!
> 
> *Disclaimer:* This entire statement is a sarcastic joke.




Hey man, that was one hell of a drive  :mellow:  Up for 24 hours, 10 hour drive in a truck that was way too small for me (poor Fran straddling the gearbox <_<), arriving at the DC at 7am and staying up most that day to rack up.  By the time that most of the physical stuff was done, I pretty much just laid down by the cage and crashed out while Fran fixed up the networking/etc  -_-


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

Mun said:


> Hey I heard through the grapevines you have some great KVMs coming up.


Great? May be not as awesome as BuyVM or Iperweb but decent quality, that is for sure


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)




----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)




----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> How much would it cost to rent a few cages at a datacenter?  Then convert it to a giant living area?
> 
> I bet it'd be one expensive rent.  Also, don't forget the restroom use.


Cardboard boxes and plastic sheets. There you go. Ever seen FDC?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Cardboard boxes and plastic sheets. There you go. Ever seen FDC?


 

Ha!  I remember that.  Fire hazard right there.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Next time, get a bigger one instead of 19$/day Uhaul vans.


It was a full sized truck.  I happen to just be taller than average, and the cab seemed to be designed for people with shorter legs >_<



HalfEatenPie said:


> How much would it cost to rent a few cages at a datacenter?


At DSN you can just live in a closet for free, assuming you still pay your own racks while being forced to do pro-bono work as  an "illegal citizen" :3


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)




----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well, I am an Asian.  We're pretty good at density if you know what I mean.  Inappropriate innuendos unintended.


Hah.  Fran's Portuguese though, so I imagine that closet smelled pretty horrible after awhile  :mellow:


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well, I am an Asian.  We're pretty good at density if you know what I mean.  Inappropriate innuendos unintended.


Don is an asian name? Nahhh.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)




----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> :mellow:  I don't think I'd enjoy that now.
> 
> Obviously.  How many asians have you met named Don?  I bet atleast a few million!


How many have you met named Nahian?

Unless you are name something DONGDangDing P and you are using short form.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Cardboard boxes and plastic sheets. There you go. Ever seen FDC?



Oh boy, better not mention SharkTech or we'll all get DDoS'd over here.  Cardboard cases anyone?

I think it's novel.  Just ship mini ITX in UPS/FEDEX box with sharpie cut out marks.   Upon receipt they cut out your box and place it on the shelf  

Bahahahahahaha!


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

Talking about cardboard boxes?

http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/anqpdVn_460s.jpg


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Thank you for the resource.
> 
> However not only is that obscenely expensive but I also do not want to be known as the cheater that took the easy way out. Its going to take effort to get past my poor reputation and immature history however as I dig myself out of this hole it will get resolved.


No need to worry young one.  You earned the jabs.   You'll earn a better rep soon enough (I hope).

Incorporation in Wyoming or Nevada is what you should be doing.  Commiefornia intends to fully bankrupt every productive person.  $800 a year... Yeah tell them to suck it.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Talking about cardboard boxes?
> 
> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/anqpdVn_460s.jpg


 Good one... Is that Raspberry Pi hack?   Seeing so much of this stuff lately.


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

Nah, looks more like a ripped appart notebook. Gonna try this out this weekend. Worst comes worst, I pay for fire insurance.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 20, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Talking about cardboard boxes?
> 
> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/anqpdVn_460s.jpg


As long as it comes with a side of crazy bread, it's all good!


----------



## tallship (May 23, 2013)

We're located on the 28th floor of One Wilshire, at 624 S. Grand Ave., in Downtown Los Angeles.

NorthTech has plenty of cabinet and rack space available, and we own and operate our own virtualization infrastructure with a 100% HP Proliant network of hosts - no commodty hardware.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 23, 2013)

@tallship have extra room for colo?


----------



## Jennifer Thomas (Jul 20, 2020)

This is good question because it's better to choose a hosting services provider by customer reviews as compare to suggestions. as per my personal experience, I would recommend serverwala for the best hosting service provider with advanced features including faster speed, high traffic range, 100% website uptime guarantee, upgraded version, 24/7 support, at most affordable prices.


----------

